# E plus retrade



## ml855 (Sep 6, 2013)

Just got confirmed into a 2 bedroom at Marriott Ocean Pointe while on vacation and didn't notice the exchange until after the 24 hour period, we were planning on canceling this exchange request once we had internet service.  We were in an area where internet was up and down.

Since we are out of the 24 hour period and it's too late to cancel the exchange should we purchase the E-Plus retrade on II.  Can a exchange request be made with a retrade or do I have to keep looking until what I want shows up.


----------



## TSPam (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi,
You can't make a request with E-plus because you already have a confirmed exchange. You have to look manually.

You could call and see if they will let you cancel without penalty given your internet trouble. Worth a try. Otherwise purchase the E-Plus.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 6, 2013)

You can add the EPlus option up to five days after confirmation I believe. Though you can't do a request with the EPlus option, you have to do manual retrade searches through the Start Retrade button on the My History page.

You can always cancel and take a Cancellation Replacement week and do a request with that. Though it will cost the full exchange fee where EPlus is only $49, but requires manual searching.


----------



## ml855 (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks guys, we decided to go ahead and keep the exchange without purchasing the E-Plus option.


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 11, 2013)

*e plus used with discounted exchange*

I did a Starwood to Starwood trade for $129 for December 2014. This was a placement holder that I knew I didn't want but I wanted something out as far as possible. I added e-plus within the 5 days for $49.  I was curious if I retraded for something beside Starwood if I would have to pay extra.  I found a 2 br for the Royal Islander over my birthday in June 2015 after the kids are out of school for the summer.  I booked and no extra fee.  So for $180 I have a non starwood week booked that I can retrade another 2 times if needed (June 2015 is pretty far away and you never know what might pop up) until December 2015.  I already go burned once with a e-plus within 60 days (because the documentation on the site wasn't very clear) so I know to book another week if I know I can't use this one before the restricted 60 day period. 


So you can use a discounted M to M or S to S and add e-plus and then exchange to something outside the system without any additional fees as of now.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Oct 11, 2013)

One of the draw-backs to e-plus is that it may shorten your deposit expiration. One of the advantages is that it may extend it, although I am not sure if is confirmed yet.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Oct 11, 2013)

tschwa2 said:


> I did a Starwood to Starwood trade for $129 for December 2014. This was a placement holder that I knew I didn't want but I wanted something out as far as possible. I added e-plus within the 5 days for $49.  I was curious if I retraded for something beside Starwood if I would have to pay extra.  I found a 2 br for the Royal Islander over my birthday in June 2015 after the kids are out of school for the summer.  I booked and no extra fee.  So for $180 I have a non starwood week booked that I can retrade another 2 times if needed (June 2015 is pretty far away and you never know what might pop up) until December 2015.  I already go burned once with a e-plus within 60 days (because the documentation on the site wasn't very clear) so I know to book another week if I know I can't use this one before the restricted 60 day period.
> 
> 
> So you can use a discounted M to M or S to S and add e-plus and then exchange to something outside the system without any additional fees as of now.



That is interesting using the internal price and then adding e-plus to go external. I hadn't thought of that yet. I may never do it since my non-preference properties trade just as well and cost less than half the fees but it is very interesting to note.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 11, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> That is interesting using the internal price and then adding e-plus to go external. I hadn't thought of that yet. I may never do it since my non-preference properties trade just as well and cost less than half the fees but it is very interesting to note.



I suspect this is why Marriott DC members are not eligible for EPlus. Since their internal fee is $0, they could easily score any trade for free as long as they were okay with searching instant exchange.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Oct 11, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> I suspect this is why Marriott DC members are not eligible for EPlus. Since their internal fee is $0, they could easily score any trade for free as long as they were okay with searching instant exchange.



Now that I think about it, no Marriott deposits are currently eligible, DC account or regular. The DC account is probably the reason although they should be able to program it for the non-DC accounts.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 11, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Now that I think about it, no Marriott deposits are currently eligible, DC account or regular. The DC account is probably the reason although they should be able to program it for the non-DC accounts.



I believe you are right. II did indicate that they plan to have EPlus added for Marriott weeks based ownerships (I am thinking non corporate DC accounts) by year end.


----------



## klpca (Dec 11, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> I did a Starwood to Starwood trade for $129 for December 2014. This was a placement holder that I knew I didn't want but I wanted something out as far as possible. I added e-plus within the 5 days for $49.  I was curious if I retraded for something beside Starwood if I would have to pay extra.  I found a 2 br for the Royal Islander over my birthday in June 2015 after the kids are out of school for the summer.  I booked and no extra fee.  So for $180 I have a non starwood week booked that I can retrade another 2 times if needed (June 2015 is pretty far away and you never know what might pop up) until December 2015.  I already go burned once with a e-plus within 60 days (because the documentation on the site wasn't very clear) so I know to book another week if I know I can't use this one before the restricted 60 day period.
> 
> 
> So you can use a discounted M to M or S to S and add e-plus and then exchange to something outside the system without any additional fees as of now.



Does anyone know if eplus is still working this way with the internal exchange discount?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Dec 11, 2014)

klpca said:


> Does anyone know if eplus is still working this way with the internal exchange discount?



As far as I now it still works this way but I have no way to test whether they programmed the additional subsequent charge. I seriously doubt it.

Another discount is placing a tier priced AC request for a studio into 2BR only resorts. It use to charge the studio price upfront and no increase on the match. Not certain it still works that way though.


----------



## Carol C (Dec 12, 2014)

Is Eplus retrade for 59 bucks still working? I'm not seeing the offer anymore on home screen or in my own list of bookings. Anyone know?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Dec 12, 2014)

Carol C said:


> Is Eplus retrade for 59 bucks still working? I'm not seeing the offer anymore on home screen or in my own list of bookings. Anyone know?



Yes, E-plus is still an option, but it's $49, not $59.

You can only add E-Plus during a request or within 5 days of the very first exchange. You cannot add it after the 5 days lapses and a cancellation within 24 hours counts as the first exchange. An alternative is cancelling and getting a replacement week. A replacement weeks counts as a brand new deposit so E-plus can be added but the replacement week expiration of 1 year will supersede the E-Plus expiration.

The home screen marketing seems to have died down. In your bookings you will only see the option to add if you are still within that very short window.


----------



## Carol C (Dec 12, 2014)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Yes, E-plus is still an option, but it's $49, not $59.
> 
> You can only add E-Plus during a request or within 5 days of the very first exchange. You cannot add it after the 5 days lapses and a cancellation within 24 hours counts as the first exchange. An alternative is cancelling and getting a replacement week. A replacement weeks counts as a brand new deposit so E-plus can be added but the replacement week expiration of 1 year will supersede the E-Plus expiration.
> 
> The home screen marketing seems to have died down. In your bookings you will only see the option to add if you are still within that very short window.



Wow, perfectly answered! No more questions from me, thank you so much!


----------

